# Spring is in the air the wild Bearded Dragon is roaming in our front lawn.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! Spring is here but it doesn't feel like Spring as it is still cool and i still have a jumper on in the evenings.. It has been blowing a gale today... But it is spose to be Spring and now the wild Bearded Dragon's are out roaming around in the front yard. We feed this one mince he loves it... They get tame after a while i picked him up by the tail lucky he didn't bite me... Also the snakes are out to we have to be careful when they are around saw one the other day and someone in our neighbor hood caught it and removed it to the bush a carpet snake it was in our yard 3 days ago i had seen it while hanging the washing out. Anyways getting back to the dragon he was hiding in my veggie garden while winter was on but now it has warmed up they are out and about... I love to see them it is nice i also got a photo of a honey eater to....

Honey eater.


These are wild animals the Bearded Dragon at my feet.


Do you have some mince for me to eat.




Thanks for stopping by..​


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

That's so great that you have bearded dragons just wandering about outside.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> That's so great that you have bearded dragons just wandering about outside.


Yes i know you have to be careful that you don't stand on a bearded dragon when they are out. I have had one run through my legs and i nearly jumped 10 feet in the air gave me a big scare my mum just laughed at me she thought it was funny...


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

He is certainly not afraid of you Lyn. It has been quite warm down here during the day until the end of the week when it started raining. The Central Coast got hit with a big hail storm. I have seen pictures and it looks like it snowed on the beach around Port Macquarie. So it has cooled off again down here at the moment.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to see your bearded dragon friend once again Lyn! I also love the pic of the honey eater. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they are beautiful  I love the honey eater--looks like he's wearing makeup!  

The bearded dragons look very funny


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> He is certainly not afraid of you Lyn. It has been quite warm down here during the day until the end of the week when it started raining. The Central Coast got hit with a big hail storm. I have seen pictures and it looks like it snowed on the beach around Port Macquarie. So it has cooled off again down here at the moment.


Thanks Kate..... It's been blowing a gale and still is and a bit cool.... Yes the dragon isn't scared... No rain here yet we need it badly the grass is dead... How about sending rain to us Kate...



aluz said:


> It's good to see your bearded dragon friend once again Lyn! I also love the pic of the honey eater. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Ana I love the honey eater to they have a strange whistle...



StarlingWings said:


> Wow, they are beautiful  I love the honey eater--looks like he's wearing makeup!
> 
> The bearded dragons look very funny


Thankyou Gi Gi.. The dragons don't bite hard but they can get quite tame when you feed them...


----------

